# English Speaking Number for Yokohama Immigration Office



## jessicalees (Oct 12, 2014)

I was wondering if anyone knew an English number for the Yokohama Immigration Office?
My resident card expires March 7th and I need to renew it. I want to go to the office on December 5th, but am not sure if that is too early, as it is really close to the 3 month period. I contacted the immigration info email in Tokyo and was told to contact Yokohama to ask their policy. But, I cant get through to any help on the numbers I have listed. 

Thanks.


----------



## larabell (Sep 10, 2007)

Did you try looking at the Immigration Bureau website? If that doesn't work or if you've already called the number(s) listed there, you might ask at your local ward office. It wasn't that long ago when the registration system shifted from the ward/city offices to Immigration and they may have more recent contact information.


----------



## jessicalees (Oct 12, 2014)

I did try to number listed on their website, but only Japanese speakers who can not direct the call.

I will try the ward office. Thanks for the tip!


----------



## larabell (Sep 10, 2007)

That's kinda goofy, since you'd expect the only people calling Immigration would be non-Japanese. Maybe you can reply to the email and tell them that nobody in Yokohama Immigration seems to speak English and see if they can give you a better number. I assume it's too much of a pain to just show up at their office, right? That's what I would do but then Tokyo Immigration isn't all that far for me.

Will the person on the other end of the email tell you what the policy is in Tokyo? If so, you could go to the Yokohama office on 5 Dec anyway, ask them to waive the 90 day thing (geeze... it's only a couple days early) and, if necessary, show them the email. Sometimes bureaucrats say "no" just because they don't want to be the first to break with tradition but if the clerk knows Tokyo would be OK with your being a couple days early, it might sway them enough to let it pass.


----------



## jessicalees (Oct 12, 2014)

I know! Its possible I am ringing the wrong desk. There are lots of numbers listed, but the one applicable to resident visas directs me to Japanese speakers who are unable to assist. 
I might just go and see. As you said, it is only 2 days, and I am not sure of the definition of month, if it is in days or physical months. 
If I find a number, I will post it here for future reference. Thanks again. You have been helpful with a lot of questions in the past few months.


----------



## jessicalees (Oct 12, 2014)

There is no English speaking number for Yokohama. They direct me to a number in Tokyo. I was advised to just go to the office to try and get help, which seems odd, because that means someone there must speak English. 
The English number in Tokyo, for anyone who needs it, is 03-5706-7112


----------

